# Lb2204



## Jared45rat (11 mo ago)

I’m looking for a bevel gear case and I’m not having any luck. Would anyone know if this tractor has a cross reference to a different model tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jared45rat, welcome to the forum. 

Attached is a listing of Kioti's in salvage. No LB2204's, but you might check with some of these salvage yard operators to see what parts cross reference with your tractor. They generally know (or can find out) what will interchange with a given tractor. That's one of the things they do.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kioti/farm-equipment


----------



## Jared45rat (11 mo ago)

I wish it was that easy it seems it’s out of there system with damn near every one. I’m looking for part number 37720-43400


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This is not the exact same one but you might message this guy and see if he has your part......










Bevel Gear Case fits Kioti LK3054 LK3504 LK2554 T2440-43422 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bevel Gear Case fits Kioti LK3054 LK3504 LK2554 T2440-43422 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## gfortjr (6 mo ago)

i just found one ill get u the part number of the new part next week from kioti


----------



## TJZLB2204 (5 mo ago)

I am looking for some parts for a LB2204 hydraulic pump. Some could be used parts. Local dealer say they are obsolete. Parts I am looking for is 84612-3775-0; 84612-3778-0; 08101-06907; 04612-00350; 84312-3779-0; 81612-3784-0. These are for the pump drive. The pump itself is fine. The engine is a Kubota DH1101 that Kioti originally used.


----------



## gfortjr (6 mo ago)

i would try the dealer snd i see you already have then i would try tractor house looking for a complete pump


----------

